# Balloon Debate round 3



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

*BOTTESINI R.I.P.*








By the power invested in the TalkClassical Forum Comminuty the final decision has been reached in this the second round of the Talk Classical Balloon Debate.

It is with much sadness that I announce the result of the second poll which has resulted in Signori Giovanni Bottesini being elected as the second composer who is to be asked to sacrifice himself for the greater good. Maestro Bottesini has been asked to say a few parting words which we await with baited breath (containing, a mercifully short operatic fantasy for solo double bass perhaps!?).

With a now familiar sense of relief and grief our travellers continue undaunted in their voyage of discovery across the Alps (albeit in a rickety old bladder).

No sooner has Maestro Bottesini been asked to prepare for his final solo cadenza, than a mighty ripping sound is heard and a flash of brightly coloured callico drifts off down to the mountains behind them. The bloody thing has sprung another leak!

The balloon technicians estimate that the travelers have about two weeks to decide the next 'volunteer' for altruistic self-destruction. So the posts to look out for, dear readers are the ones marked:

B.D. rd. 3

This time our travellers are asked to describe the events surrounding their first major public accolade - that moment of recognition, as part of their defence so there should be some interesting stories there!

As before there will be a poll and discusion.

So good luck to all prticipants.

FC


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

The whole thing about "solo double bass" sounds really weird.

My condolences to Maestro Bottesini. I do hope someone records his final performance. A stirring moment, to be sure!

D.D. Shostakovich


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor lil' Bottesini. We hardly knew ye.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm glad he's gone. He was high strung and bass-ically annoying.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Personally I think Bottesini was an arrogant social climber. His one redeeming feature was that he could play the bass better than anyone before or since. Paganini should have been called the 'Bottesini of the violin' and not the other way round. I also suspect that there was a relationship between him and his pianist (who was also male) which would have been quite scandalous at the time. No historian has mentioned this possibility but there is much circumstantial evidence. He did actually rebuild the opera house in Havana and then work in the orchestra there as a bass player. He also travelled as mentioned and his appointment to the position of director at Parma Conservatory, which was a gift from Verdi 20 years after Bottesini conducted the premiere of Aida came only one week before his death. He is in some ways a tragic character and others a villain (especially if you're trying to play his cnocertos!).

In my posts I tried to get a bit of that arrogance through without making him completely dislikable. It wasn't hard for me to find material to use concerning his life and music since, as a bassist, I've struggled with this man for the better part of my life! I can imagine that the other contestants are having an interesting time researching their chosen characters and, as we the readers are doing, finding out more and more about these great men.

Good luck to the remaining contetants. 

FC (not GB this time)


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

This is the final reminder for contestants to post their entries for round 3.
I'll consider posts no later than thursday morning.
Looking forward to seeing:

Shostakovitch
Castelnouvo-Tedesco 
Mahler

describing how they first made a name for themselves and gained public recognition.

FC


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Well it looks like we have a couple of jumpers. I can only assume thay couldn't bare to be without their beloved maestro Botessini.. Anyway this brings things to an unexpectedly premature finale. 
only Mahler and Ginanstera have survived and now it is our duty to decide who has made the better case for his salvation. 

The poll open soon with only Mahler and Ginastera on the ballot.

Good luck to both of you!
FC


----------

